# 64 Exhaust Splitters



## Piedog (Feb 14, 2013)

Not sure how technical this is but anyone with a "correct" measurement from rear wheel opening to 1st splitter tube would be much appreciated. I have aftermarket 2.5 inch exhaust and non-oem splitters so perfect it won't be. Just looking for best I can do before I start cutting. Thanks!


----------



## foreevergoat (Oct 24, 2011)

Yes, Install the splitter hangers to the frame and let the steel tab that the pipe clamp goes over rest on the pipe. Measure 1.5 " back from the front side of the rubber part of hanger toward rearof car and mark pipe here. Then you will have the proper alignment. Look in your repair manual or the GTO resto guide the how to and diagram are printed in them.


----------

